# Where is this anybody



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

Just sorting my pics out and cant for the life of me remember the name of this place Its in Portugal and I seem to remember the houses in the town where brightly coloured and made of wood ......anybody

PS thats NOT me and the wife 

Brian


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,
Could it have been Costa Nova near Aveiro

We parked overnight at a peaceful spot near there as the official aire looked crowded like that and was full in May this year.

A pleasant small resort with a large beach, lagoon and striped houses

Steve


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

*where is this*

Hi homenaway 
now I can see the houses in your picture that is the place thanks for that. The aire was pretty full as you can just managed to get the last place.
Can now amend my Pic/Aires folder Thanks.

Brian


----------

